# Got It!!



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 17, 2019)

Woohoo!! I got 3 that time!!


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 17, 2019)

classic!


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 17, 2019)

FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jul 17, 2019)

Great shots.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 17, 2019)

Now that is what I call BEEing in the right place at the right time Dean! Very cool shots.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 17, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> classic!





Soocom1 said:


> FANTASTIC!!!!





MartinCrabtree said:


> Great shots.





Jeff G said:


> Now that is what I call BEEing in the right place at the right time Dean! Very cool shots.



Thanks all. Lucky timing!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 17, 2019)

Very good capture..............


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice shooting.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2019)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 17, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good capture..............





Ron Evers said:


> Nice shooting.





tirediron said:


> Very nicely done!



Thanks much to the 3 of you!


----------



## CherylL (Jul 18, 2019)

Great capture and perfect titles.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you, CherylL. I was just going through some photos from last week still on an SD card. I almost deleted these!


----------



## Amocholes (Jul 18, 2019)

She love's me...
She loves me not...
She loves me...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 18, 2019)

Haha. Never thought of that!


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2019)

So cute!   Clever way of making these titles that turn these into a story.   Made me laugh!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you, Terri! Your kindness is appreciated.


----------

